# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام ترحيب مطلوب فني صيانه

## GSM-AYA

_السلام عليكم 
نيابه عن احد الاخوه  
مطلوب فتي هاردوير وسوفت وير  بمدينه دمنات ازيلال   
من له الرغبه الاتصال بي_

----------

